# Windows 7 'XP Mode' Released



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> Microsoft is hoping the virtualization technology will hasten corporate adoption of its new OS.
> By Paul McDougall
> InformationWeek
> August 4, 2009 07:34 PM
> ...


http://www.informationweek.com/news...html?articleID=219000227&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News

screenshots:
http://www.informationweek.com/galleries/showImage.jhtml?galleryID=268&articleID=211601289

note: and contrary to all the hype, win7 may be a hard sell to business, according to the statististics


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The ability to get a Free XP and run it virtually in W7 is only available in the Ultimate or Business versions.

The question is ... Is this a full version of XP with all of it's User features ... 
or a crippled version for compatibility purposes only ????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a full version, I use it here.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That might be good news and make the expense of the Ultimate version worth the $80 additional cost.

Does it include OE & the good WMM ??

I'm going to have to try this when I get the final W7 RTM from M$ tomorrow ..
If I can figure out how to do it ??


----------

